# navteq navigation cd?



## kristinalyoung (Apr 15, 2010)

I have an 07 Altima with an 06 navigation cd. I think the latest navteq cd is version 7.5 2009-2010 version. Do you know where I can get a copy for cheaper than $100?

Thanks!

Kristina


----------



## Worldcup (May 11, 2010)

*$100 is best price I found*



kristinalyoung said:


> I have an 07 Altima with an 06 navigation cd. I think the latest navteq cd is version 7.5 2009-2010 version. Do you know where I can get a copy for cheaper than $100?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kristina


Hey Kristina,
As far as I know, you won't find a legal copy cheaper than $100. That's what I paid for it earlier this month through NAVTEQ Map Updates (it's a navteq site that brings you to nissan once you select our brand). I don't know what site you went to. Considering my friend paid $200 to update the one in his Jeep, I was thinking this was a good deal. I'd never updated my '06 Pathfinder system before, but realized that I had before the CT world cup event near Hartford, since my friend's new Garmin found all kinds of poi that mine didn't have because the area apparently is pretty new. Too bad it didn't help the US as they got spanked by the Czechs.


----------

